# Volunteer Research Position Available



## baker (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey all, due to me beginning honours at the start of February, the Frere research lab at the University of the Sunshine Coast is currently looking for volunteers to assist with research and behavioural surveys. This research is focused on the large population (estimated 350 adults) that inhabit the Roma St parklands in the middle of Brisbane. 

Currently a few different research projects are ongoing, mainly looking at the social behaviour of the Eastern water dragons and their adaptations to urbanisation. To get a better idea what the lab is examining have a look through the publications section in Celine's webpage (http://celinefrerelab.com/). Examples of what we do in the field include surveying the population, occasional catching to collect genetic and morphological samples, collection and monitoring of water dragons nests along with the incubation of clutches to allow paternity testing of hatchlings. To be able to study the dragons' social behaviour we survey the population two times a day, collecting GPS locations and other observations, and use geographical proximity as a proxy for associations. 

This is a fantastic opportunity for any undergraduates or anyone with an interest in reptiles and research to gain hands on field experience, which looks amazing on your CV. I've personally been assisting with these surveys for the last year and it has been great fun and extremely interesting. As these dragons live in the middle of Brisbane they are highly habituated, allowing you to get far closer and examine behaviours you wouldn't normally see. I've seen everything from male and female combat, nesting and even cannibalism during my surveys. 

If this sounds like an interesting opportunity for you send Carmen Piza Roca (she is the PhD candidate searching for volunteers) an email ([email protected]) for further information and to secure a spot. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------

